# Atlas Shaper



## Bill Gruby (Jun 6, 2013)

What is a ballpark figure for a 7" Atlas Shaper still in its original crate? Never been run outside the factory. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Lance (Jun 6, 2013)

Average price is $600 - $1600 used with vise, but you have something that probably no one else has so you might hit $2000 - $2500 from the right person. A collector, someone that want's to say I have one, or something like that. I used to work at a large dealership and the owner always told me there is an a$$ for every seat. I'd start at $2500, you can always come down.


----------



## toag (Jun 6, 2013)

used ones with grime go for 500 now, with vise 700-800 (no kidding).  I saw 2 mint in crate atlas shapers with vise and rotary tables, and indexers go for 2300 eash on govliquidation.com a couple of years ago.  so i think if it has vise 1800, if it has rotary table and index, 2500


----------



## Shade (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> What is a ballpark figure for a 7" Atlas Shaper still in its original crate? Never been run outside the factory.
> 
> "Billy G"


Are you buying or selling...


----------



## toag (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah i was off by a bit, heres the sale 
http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=5244838
was last april.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 6, 2013)

This one has it all. 2 crates. 1 for the machine the other accessories. I can get it for a lot less that the one shown. I was just wondering what they are going for now.  Thanks.

 "Billy G"


----------



## toag (Jun 6, 2013)

3600 or so:whistle::whistle:

if there are 2 you'll let me know right)


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> This one has it all. 2 crates. 1 for the machine the other accessories. I can get it for a lot less that the one shown. I was just wondering what they are going for now. Thanks.
> 
> "Billy G"





So!!!! What are you waiting on :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 6, 2013)

Tomorrow. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## toag (Jun 6, 2013)

don't forget your camera, please )


----------



## Ray C (Jun 6, 2013)

You're winding up for the distinguished "award" here Bill...


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just my thoughts Bill,  a year or age is only a number, this case this is new with tooling, so in my mind
(I know what these sold for new) BUT this is 2013 so you just do the math.  Example mine cost $450
& It cost me another $400 to get it > $850.  It is pristene and for what we do, cant be without. 
I dont think its a Mill v/s Shaper but rather a Mill married to a shaper.  Many parts get milled first then
to the shaper for final finish.  Undisputed finish with a shaper.  Being a little slow right now, I have been
making a lot of T nuts, these are those telephone pole square nuts >6 at a time milled both tops, then
six at a time to the shaper, just like a mirror.  So get it.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 7, 2013)

We wan't lots of pics of the uncrateing.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 7, 2013)

Got my Mojo Working now.    Even Rickie Ricardo here cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 7, 2013)

Whoa -- yer getting way ahead here. It is a private auction not a private buy. It is also raining and there is a rain date of the 15th. We will play it by ear from here. If I get it pics will start at pick up. I wanted the price so I don't go wild.

 "Billy G"


----------

